# Windows Fax and Scan - error code 0x1a



## wmiked (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi,

I have Win7 HP 64 and MS Office 2010.

I am trying to scan a doc and then forward using Windows Fax and Scan and then Outlook email. 

I get this message:

'A problem with your mail program prevented Windows from forwarding the scan as an attachment to an e-mail message (MAPI error 0x1a)'.

Any ideas as to cause and fix.

Software is at latest patch level.

Thanks.
:question:


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a mapi32 conflict problem.
search for mapi32.dll and rename it to mapi32.old
now run fixmapi.exe
guess you will say bingo after that.


----------



## wmiked (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Hessam. 

However it did not correct the problem.

I am thinking I'll have to de-install and re-install Outlook. Are there other users of MAPI I have to consider also?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JohnZK (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the same problem. How did you end up fixing it?

Thanks
John


----------



## wmiked (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi John,

I never managed to fix it on the desktop. 

I use my laptop to do this now as 'fax and scan' still works on there.

Regards,

Mike


----------

